# NISSAN SENTRA EURO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT f/s



## cor1cor (Jun 12, 2007)

* Brand New in Box, aftermarket replacement part.
* These are excellent quality aftermarket parts offered at a fraction of OEM cost.
* We are only selling what we believe to be the highest quality, best fitting, aftermarket euro projector headlights available.
* THIS PART FITS THE FOLLOWING VEHICLES:
NISSAN 200SX (1995, 1996, 1997)
NISSAN SENTRA (1995, 1996, 1997, 1998)
my name is charles my number is 908 834 7132


----------



## cor1cor (Jun 12, 2007)

still for sale


----------



## Gairloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Scammed by a guy in NJ - SVTPerformance


----------

